# CATV Digital



## MaMu (Abr 2, 2007)

Señores, se vino la digitalizacion de las señales. Propongo el estudio de las diferentes normas, vuelco de información, etc. Para que realicemos un proyecto de "Set Top Box Embebido" dentro de un uC PIC para ser adaptado a nuestros viejos y obsoletos decos y conversores ANALOGICOS.

Se aceptan opiniones e ideas.


----------



## MaMu (Abr 7, 2007)

Dato : en Argentina se esta usando el Motorola DCT700, es un equipo digital, pero de HDTV no tiene absolutamente nada.

Saludos


----------



## pablobermejo (May 7, 2007)

Les dejo un link muy interesante sobre cable digital, ademas prometen enseñar como codificar, todo por un modico importe.... 

http://www.clubse.com.ar/notas-promos/NOTA-DECO/nota01.htm

Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Jun 19, 2007)

Aca te dejo el manual del Motorola DCT700

http://www.sourcecable.ca/television/images/700.pdf

Saluudos


----------



## Ivan (Sep 8, 2007)

en esa pagina le hacen promocion a una revista que habla sobre la codificacion y decodificacion digital, pero solo con fines de vender el producto, no dimensiono de cuanto dinero son 160 pesos argentinos (en dolares??), pero el echo es que hacen pensar de que tienen un circuito para decodificar canales digitales.

Entonces existe, si alguien de argentina compra esa revista, que la comparta, seria un muy buen primer paso paralo propuesto en este tema en el foro.


----------



## peruanito2088 (Nov 10, 2007)

las paginas que as publicado no dan capitanp bueno algun otro usuario para que nos den información haserca de este tema que esta en boca de todos y esta muy interesante ,y ensi para ponerlo en practica,datos especificos les agradeceria de atte.


----------



## dagger (Sep 9, 2008)

olvidenlo....la refiere a la codificacion anterior..esa placa no anduvo casi nunca..tenia ademas muchos problemas con sincronismo ademas actialmente la codificacion es en NTSC..o sea los canales "normales"los mandan en PAL N pero los codificados en NTSC.
Para el que queria saber conver $ a u$s es 1 u$s....$3.05
saludos


----------



## Aliciachinca (Dic 28, 2009)

hola a todos ,ahora ,en latinoamerica,usais STB(set top box),si usais ,que tipo de usar?ISDB-TB o DVB-S?podrias explimarme más_muhcas gracias


----------



## adrian_escolar (Feb 1, 2010)

Hola, miren este articulo http://www.lanacion.com.ar/nota.asp?nota_id=995700

Saludos


----------



## yoelmicro (Abr 23, 2010)

Bueno les diré que estoy tratando de ver dicha TDT, y es bastante difícil pero no imposible.
Estoy probando con un uC del tipo MT1389 de los que utilizan los DvD y hasta ahora
solo he logrado entender el datastream de video, no su algoritmo de encriptación.

  Espero tener éxito, pero hasta ahora nada de nada; Al menos lo intentare.
  Mas a delante les digo de mis progresos.
  Desde ya gracias a todos por este excelente foro.


----------



## tritonsat (Jul 8, 2010)

hola como estas probaste con un deco de antina ....


----------



## Meliklos (Nov 5, 2010)

compañeros la TV digital ya es un hecho!!

http://www.invap.com.ar/es/home/sala-de-prensa/388-invap-y-la-television-digital.html


----------

